# Case Back/ Bezel removal tool



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

As my removal tool has just broken can anyone recommend a good replacement, I have my eye on this but opinions would be helpful.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

For bezel removals I would only use something like this honestly. I would, however, try to apply some plastic on the edges of those things though...  As for opening case backs I find that the rubber balls or the simple and cheap ones are good...


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I do find that rubber balls are not very effective for removing stubborn screw-on case backs but they ARE very good for those of us who tend to screw things back on too hard. I have just bought a "sticky" ball that doesn't need to be blown up periodically, and I hope it will give a slightly stiffer grip. I have tried a mechanical method of removing screw-on backs but I returned to the use of the simple two-slot rectangular device with a central knurled wheel to provide the correct width.

Stubborn lever-off case backs can be a real pain, and some watches seem to have no "gap" in the edge for a case knife to be used. What do members do then? I would be most interested to know as I am now being increasingly defeated by even ordinary case backs.

It looks as if I shall be leaning increasingly on the generosity of local jewellers to remove batteries for me when a quartz watch is added to the non-wearing collection - one reason why my collecting is to be severely curtailed in 2017.

Please could someone recommend their favourite case knife? I need a really good one which makes the most of what leverage my arm can apply.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It's true that rubber balls don't work on tightened case backs or those that have all sorts of writing and logos on it (it takes away the needed flat shiny surface to which the ball would normally adhere).

For snap off case backs I've had, perhaps, the best luck with a knife or at least something thin but strong. I'd gently push it between the case and case back and pop it goes. Would be better to have it blunt so that you don't cut away into the metal.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)

I've only got a cheap Chinese case back knife. Not had any issues yet but I've not opened all that many yet to be honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I have 2 types of cheap chinese ones and I have to admit that I had more success (and it was safer) with a small thin knife. As long as you don't damage the case itself.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have the sticky ball, as if the back moves with that then all is good and you don't risk damaging the back with case marks. But for the stubborn ones then this is excellent

https://www.eternaltools.com/watch-case-tools/horotec-screw-case-watch-back-removal-tool

and the price from this site is very competitive. That's where I bought mine after a tip off on here.

I also have the tool you list at the top, but that is for bezel removal really. For clip off backs then I find this style gives me the best control personally

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Watch-Back-Case-Opener-Remover-Remove-Removal-Knife-Repair-Tool-S9-/172265936736?hash=item281bd99760:g:j0kAAOSwhOVXfboH


----------

